# It's starting to aggravate me...



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Anywhere I go with Molly people are constantly saying that "she is too small","you need to feed her more", and "why are her legs so long"?

Let me start off by saying she made 5 months Tuesday and she is 30 pounds.
I switched her food from eukanuba to taste of the wild and she seems to love this one way more!

From my understanding APBTs are not suppose to be these massive dogs. They are suppose to be lean animals. Correct?

It's just been bugging me.

I'd like to get some of your opinions, since most of you know this breed way better than these random people...




























Thanks!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

She looks good to me.Very pretty!I'd say she's spot on
I think most people who are not to familiar with our breed,associate the way a bully looks to the way an apbt is supposed to look.They don't realize that they are two different breeds.


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

She looks good to me,she's a cute girl! My dog doesn't have the "big head" so people always ask what she is then they're surprised when I tell them APBT. Not every pit looks the same, and now a days people crossing this with that and still calling them APBT's gets annoying. I'm NOT hating on the other breeds just people who still call them APBT's cause they're not.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

If she's 5 months old, lean, and got a lot of leg, that means she's going thru a growth spurt, and will be taller and more proportioned when she matures. My guess is she's so lean b/c she's an active dog, no!? Don't worry about what passers-by say when they encounter her, unless it's something negative pertaining to the breed, i.e., "pitbulls are killers" etc. Most people are uneducated about the APBT and don't know what to say out of their mouths when they encounter a good looking dog! She's beautiful, and I love the muddy paws pic!! Keep up the good work, and keep us posted!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks!

Yes, she is very active! I bring her by the "spillway" (it's a park by the lake out here) pretty much daily. If I don't she waits by the door when I get off of work looking at me like : Aren't we suppose to be doing something Mom? and she'll start bouncing off the walls.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I still get those comments with my 3 year old female. People are just ignorant and don't know what they are talking about. I really don't understand why people even try to say anything at all like that. They should mind their own buisness! Most people over feed their dogs anyway.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

She looks like a good size to me! Most people wouldn't know what a pitbull was if it pooped on their face! LOL. My hubby is always talking about how our dogs are so small and how its so weird and how we got the runt babies and how they don't look like real dogs they look like little human babies (hes weird, i know!) cuz they're just sooooo smalll.... but in reality, i think they are actually a really decent and average size for an APBT, so just as long as you know you feed your dog good food and the right amount, don't listen to those bozo's!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

well, sounds like they are confusing a bully with an apbt. your dog looks fine to me. I used to get nitpicked about Riley's size and shape but now people are to busy looking at the muscules she has not her overall size. My sisters ex told me my purebred apbt was a mutt because she wasnt shaped like a bully anyways...
My girl is 10 months and She is 42.2 pounds and very healthy. as for the people who complain tell them that they apparently never seen an american pitbull terrier before and walk away like I do. =)


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG people suck I get the same thing with Dosia. His legs are soo long and he's pretty lean too. Most people don't know what a real APBT looks like any more.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

She looks great!! She is still growing so she will go through skinny stages but APBT's are suppose to be lean not big and fat. If people give you a hard time just tell them then they probably have never seen a real APBT and the other ones must have been bullies. That's what I do and it shuts them up  She is really cute! I love her nose


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

She looks awesome I had the same problem with my girl Zoey, but she is just in her lanky stage hopefully every dog get taller before wider or they might be growing side (getting fat) witch seems to be the trend especially in the bullies.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

She will grow into her legs  Here's a pic of Dosia a few months ago with long lookin legs 










And the other day. He's filling out and they don't look as long


----------



## Chaos4ever (Oct 2, 2009)

Your dog is BEAU T FULL . Where did she come from? Like everyone said most of the general public are more familiar w bullier dogs.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!


I thought the same thing.
Just wanted to see everyones opinon. 



I got her from a guy out here in New Orleans. Her mother was a Katrina rescue(so I have no idea what bloodline she may be or if she even is FULLbred although she looks to be). It was an accidental breeding from what I understand. The mother winded up having a C-section and came out with TWELVE puppies. ALL TWELVE lived thanks to some of their family who split them up and bottle fed them. They spayed her after the c-section so no more puppies for momma! 

But at least I have my Molly 
I wouldn't trade her for anything in the world!


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah pretty much she looks fine.
Tiva is five months and she's 32, She's also really gangly.
but right now that's not abnormal they grow so much and so awkwardly sometimes.
So Next time someone says that tell them that they need to eat a little less.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks


----------

